# Help!!! Super-glue humidor odor



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a Savoy 100ct humi and the I put beads in the plastic humidification device that came with the humidor. Now, because of this, the little magnets that hold the plastic enclosure to the humidor kept coming off. My solution, super-glue. I super-glued the backs of the magnets to the lid of the humi and let it stand for 24 hours. I took all the cigars out, obviously, and left the humi open. Now, after waiting a couple days, I closed the lid to re-season the humi. The problem is, now whenever I open the humidor, I smell the super-glue. Is this going to hurt my cigars when I put them back in there? Is there anyway to get rid of this or did I ruin a perfectly good humidor? Man, I feel stupid. :doh:


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

A lot of time and baking soda in the box might help. For future reference, try food-grade or aquarium-grade silicone. :tu


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hot glue works too and i didnt have any order afterwards.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah cigars soak all the smells around, once I had my wife take cigar out and she left it by her perfume, I almost puked after a day, she forgot to put it back to humi, then I light it up. Don't ever ever use super glue or any sort of glue what has some kind of smell specially super glue, the best way to go is double sided tape 3m or any other brand.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

It doesn't do any good to tell him what he should have done he wants help.
Try a light sanding of the inside "wear a mask" and then blow it out and sit it in the sun for a while and use baking soda for a little while too. then re-season and see if that has helped you may need to remove humidifier that you glued on "hope not"


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

try baking soda..for a few days, that should get rid of the smell


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like the glue has soaked into the wood but hasn't fully cured yet. Leave it open, and keep it as warm as possible to speed the process. I have built many RC airplanes and boats with that type of glue. The smell will eventually go away once all of the solvents evaporate from the glue.

The baking soda will absorb odors, but don't assume it is good to go once the smell stops. Take the baking soda out for a few days and see if the smell returns before stocking your humidor.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I left it open for a couple days and now I have it closed with the baking soda. I'm going to let it sit for a couple days like that and then if it still smells, I'll be sanding I suppose. I will NEVER make this mistake again!


----------

